# All Slavic languages: solde (FR)



## Norma E.

Hello, 

I need help with these terms: 

solde des administrations publiques
solde conjoncturel
solde structurel

What exactly is 'solde' in Croatian?
Thanks.
Mod note:
This is the Slavic forum  - please ask only for translations to and from (a) Slavic language(s). As we've got some Bulgarian answers too I've widened the topic to All Slavic languages.


----------



## biibeck

capials said:


> Quickly*,solde* in French :balance in an account ,all terms likely have a financial context ,which so far is lacking.



The French noun *solde *in the sense quoted above is translated as *saldo *(masculine) in Croatian.


----------



## Orlin

Finansiski termin li je _saldo_?


----------



## biibeck

Orlin said:


> Finansiski termin li je _saldo_?



Da, saldo je finansijski termin koji oznacava koliko novca ima na racunu (account balance na Engleskom).


----------



## Orlin

biibeck said:


> Da, saldo je finansijski termin koji oznacava koliko novca ima na racunu (account balance na Engleskom).


 
Bio sam gotovo 100% siguran - imamo potpuno istoznačeću reč "салдо" u bugarskom.
Zanimljivo, ali fraze u pitanju ne izgledaju mnogo "finansijski" i meni se čini da "saldo" nije tako pravilan prevod u tom kontekstu (termin "saldo" nekako nema smisla tamo) - ja ne govorim francuski, ali iz pozicije neizvornog govornika engleskog tako izgleda.


----------



## biibeck

Orlin said:


> Bio sam gotovo 100% siguran - imamo potpuno istoznačeću reč "салдо" u bugarskom.
> Zanimljivo, ali fraze u pitanju ne izgledaju mnogo "finansijski" i meni se čini da "saldo" nije tako pravilan prevod u tom kontekstu (termin "saldo" nekako nema smisla tamo) - ja ne govorim francuski, ali iz pozicije neizvornog govornika engleskog tako izgleda.




Da, ni ja ne znam francuski i ne znam da li je to pravi prevod u kontekstu.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

biibeck said:


> Da, saldo je finansijski termin koji oznacava koliko novca ima na racunu (account balance na Engleskom).


 
In Bulgarian, there are two terms, салдо (*saldo*) and баланс (*balance*). Probably both can be translated into French as *solde* (masculine). By the way, the word *saldo* comes from Italian. Literally, *solde structurel* could be translated into Bulgarian as *структурен баланс*, but I do not know such a term. Similarly, *solde conjoncturel* could be translated into Bulgarian as *конюнктурен баланс *or* слят баланс*, but again: I do not know such terms.


----------



## Orlin

Christo Tamarin said:


> In Bulgarian, there are two terms, салдо (*saldo*) and баланс (*balance*). Probably both can be translated into French as *solde* (masculine). By the way, the word *saldo* comes from Italian. Literally, *solde structurel* could be translated into Bulgarian as *структурен баланс*, but I do not know such a term. Similarly, *solde conjoncturel* could be translated into Bulgarian as *конюнктурен баланс *or* слят баланс*, but again: I do not know such terms.


 
"Структурен баланс" е напълно смислено на български и може би е правилно като превод тук, а може би става дума за "баланс на публичните администрации" в _solde des administrations publiques_ - последното не звучи много добре, но може би има някакъв смисъл.


----------



## Orlin

Mislim da _bilanca_ ima više šanse da bude pravi prevod u tom kontekstu.


----------



## sokol

Mod note:
It would be a pity to delete all those answers for Slavic languages so I'll edit the thread in a way which will make it a proper "Slavic" thread.
Of course translations from French to English are outside the scope of Slavic forum.


----------



## doorman

Uf, živim u francuskoj već neko vrijeme, ali moram priznati da nikad nisam čuo te izraze (možda bi tebao početi gledati politicke i ekonomske emisije )

U svakom slučaju, iz konteksta navedenih izraza, rekao bih da se "solde" odnosi ili na "stanje" ili "bilancu". Možda da nam daš širi kontekst?

Mod note:
Please try to use proper accents - I recommend Lexilogos, easy to use (write your post there and copy-paste to the forum).


----------



## Norma E.

Hvala svima na pomoći. Ugl. to ipak je _saldo. _Na hrvatskom. _Konjunkturni_ i _strukturni_ _saldo_.


----------

